# 10/6/9 bored in chat



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

join me for a bit


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

OK coach, I'll bring the refreshments!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Chat night*

Its Wensday its were alll the cool cats are.. and Honda...



Dave


----------

